# Seeking Roofing Repair and Inspection Technician



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Reliable American Roofing is seeking one individual with extensive roofing experience to perform roofing inspections and repairs on commercial and residential properties in and around the Chicago area. 

We are offering competitive hourly wage. A company vehicle and cell phone can be provided. There is room for advancement into an estimating/sales or production management position as the company grows. Ongoing training will also be provided. 

Job responsibilities will include:
• Pre-installation re-measurements of sold roofing systems.
• Post installation inspections to ensure quality and complete installation.
• Warranty inspections and repairs.
• Diagnosing and troubleshooting roofing and gutter leaks.
• Seasonal Roofing & Gutter maintenance including gutter cleaning.
• Communication with customers.
• Permits.
• Delivering Materials
• Other operations necessary to keep production flowing smoothly

The right individual will be
• Presentable, neat and organized.
• Well-spoken and able to communicate effectively with customers.
• Experienced in most forms of roofing and able to trouble shoot and make repairs on the following roofing systems: TPO/PVC, EPDM, Modified Bitumen, Shingles, & gutters. 
• Skilled in the use of email and Microsoft word. 

Reliable American Roofing believes in top quality installations. No corners cut, nothing is good enough unless it’s perfect. If you meet the above qualifications and believe in a job well done feel free to call Thomas at 847-729-3496 or email. (Please do NOT email attachments as attachments will not be opened.)


----------

